# Interesting GirlBoy bike



## oskisan (May 19, 2013)

I just came across this and couldn't resist posting it... Man, this is just too funny!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 19, 2013)

Well, how about that! An adult size boy/girl convertible bicycle. 

Dave


----------



## OldRider (May 19, 2013)

Psssst, the grips are wrong too


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 20, 2013)

They look comfortable though.


----------

